# Hows the gobbling in your area?



## Guest

I live in Holmes County and hunt the surrounding counties as well and I was curious how the gobbling has been around your areas so far.

It has been slow around me. The turkeys are very henned up and seem pretty unwilling to gobble. They throw out a couple gobbles on roost and then clam up. I don't think all of them are gobbling either. I know there are more turkeys in the areas I am scouting than what I am hearing. 

At any rate...just curious.


----------



## garhtr

They were Hammering in Brown co yesterday and Killing it in Ross co today. Got a area picked out for Youth day On Sat. Hope for Good Weather. 
Good Luck and Good Hunting


----------



## mas5588

Found a flock right behind the house this weekend. My 6 yo daughter got a few gobbles yesterday and today on a cheap box call. Won't hunt these birds so I'm not too worried about them wising up to calling.


----------



## CHOPIQ

I was up on 36 just east of Dleaware last week and saw something out in the field. At first I thought it was someone hunched over. So I stopped and got my bionoculars out to take a better look. It was a big old Tom at full strut. I looked around but didn't see any other turkeys. He was at full strut, all fanned out. Of course its private property where I saw him.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the reports. With Ross being a good clip south of me I hope that means they are a little further ahead and that's why our gobbling is slower up north. I heard several this morning but it is short lived and they shut down.


----------



## Snook

Gobbling decent off the roost in Trumbull/Ashtabula counties. Still henned up pretty good though. Not much gobbling throughout the day. Need to break up and get those hens sitting.


----------



## M.Magis

They were hammering in Guernsey County this weekend, and have been for the last month and a half. But like always, it just depends on the day, this morning was silent. Flocks are starting to break up quite a bit. Still seeing 2-3 at a time, but no more 6-10 at a time.


----------



## spiderman

M.Magis said:


> They were hammering in Guernsey County this weekend, and have been for the last month and a half. But like always, it just depends on the day, this morning was silent. Flocks are starting to break up quite a bit. Still seeing 2-3 at a time, but no more 6-10 at a time.


Not to change subject have you gotten in to any of your big cats yet


----------



## M.Magis

spiderman said:


> Not to change subject have you gotten in to any of your big cats yet


Still a bit early, its usually late April- early May before the water warms enough. I know some people can get them earlier, but I rarely make it out before turkey season is over.


----------



## Shaun69007

Seen 2 different batches this morning up in strut in the fields in Licking County


----------



## luv fishing

Anyone else only getting some gobbling on the roost then nothing once they hit the ground?


----------



## huntindoggie22

luv fishing said:


> Anyone else only getting some gobbling on the roost then nothing once they hit the ground?



Same here. Wondering if they are hen'd up already.


----------



## slashbait

Havent heard a gobble since last sunday! 2 Days in washington county, Today in ashland! Think this winter might have dropped the population abit. Side note--- Washington county is infested with box turtles. They were everywere!


----------



## caseyroo

Wanted to add my two cents here. First the birds have been gobbling on the roost in both Jefferson and Geauga, and by 7am it's over. However, I've seen multiple lone hens on three different days. The birds are not henned up. On opening day a buddy took a Tom, on Tuesday we took a double, and today another buddy missed a gobbler. All of these birds had one thing in common, came to the calls, and didn't gobble once! I truly believe the birds have been educated to predators. They know once on the ground, the dangers of gobbling attracts predators. This has been a developing pattern for a few years now. We've seen more birds this year than the last few, but far fewer gobbles.


----------



## turkey hunter

Here in warren county they aren't hen up I had five hens in the field 30 yards from me yesterday 4\25 from 7am till 845 am after they left I heard my first gobble at 850 about 200 yards away and at905 2 birds came in and I killed one 9.5 inch beard and inch and 1/8 spurs


----------



## rhaythorn

In tusc and carroll just gobbing on the roost. Lots of lone hens. Be out looking again Monday.


----------



## turkeyt

Heard 4 birds until about 6:40 Sat. for youth Wv. Grandson and I were set up in a proven spot where we have taken 2 birds in the last 3 years. About 9:30, 2 gobblers came out of a hollow and 65 yds. out. Those birds looked at our decoys like they were nothing. That was a bummer and they hung around for 30 minutes and then a couple hens came in from above. They just acted like so what. Either they had been whipped by dominate birds or they were just plain wore out. Lol.


----------



## Snook

I've been hunting Ashtabula Co. The weather has been terrible...windy,cold, and wet. Many of the dominate birds are henned up pretty good here yet. Everywhere I have hunted I heard hens with the gobblers. The only real chance you have here is to get the hens to move your way OR wait till later and hope he's alone. I have called in a few jakes which is nice to see. Couple of gobblers that others have missed. Should only get better...

On the other hand I have a buddy that has called in 6 longbeards that others have shot. So probably depends on where your hunting.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the replies guys! I was away hunting most of last week in southern Ohio and finished up my season on Saturday morning. I got a nice longbeard in Holmes county and another in SO. My hunting has been pretty good! I had a few birds that flew down and turned off but I found a couple that were free and hot as fire crackers. Called another into a buddy of mine that was a dandy, probably a 4 year old gobbler and he acted like a 2 year old when we worked him.

I think there is good hunting to come yet. So, get out and get them.


----------



## Snook

Finally starting to break up some in Trumbull and Ashtabula. Heard a bunch off the roost in Mosquito refuge during Sunday's youth hunt. Only problem was they were in a different block. Our block was dead!!!! A bird off the roost and couple gobbles once he touched ground. Rest of the morning dead!!!! Not even a shock gobble. Called next to road where we heard em' in the other block....that block lit up!!!! Birds gobbling non stop!!! High ragweed field there kept them from crossing road. Still gobbling when we left for home.

Ashtabula I called in birds past few days. Most were jakes. A couple of longbeards. Heard gobbling throughout the day and off roost. Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Saugernut

Havent heard anything but whipperwills the last three mornings out, I think Im done this season, oh well at least the crappie are bitting good!


----------



## Guest

I have been out listening the last couple mornings and haven't heard much....I think the warmth is shutting them down. Some cooler temps next week...look for the gobbling to pick up for the end of the season!


----------



## Bulldawg

The birds have been gobbling like crazy for me since last week . Been seeing the gobblers all by themselves . Finally shot one this morning that I've been hunting all week . Flew off the roost and came in on a string .


----------



## bulafisherman

This has been the quietest season I have had in years here in central Ashtabula co, haven't seen many Jakes, gobbles early off the roust, then nothing, all the long beards I have seen have been henned up, I didn't manage last week to pull in a long beard that was with a hen and did a nice job of missing him. Took vacation all of next week hopefully I can get one than.


----------



## Guest

I think you will be in business next week after the front goes through and the cooler temps come. I did a nice job of missing one this year as well. 

Nice job on the longbeard Bulldawg!


----------



## Guest

View media item 77552
I liked this turkey selfie a lot...thought I would share! 

Lets see some other quality turkey pics!


----------



## Guest

My 1st turkey of 2015 and my friends son with his 1st turkey ever!View media item 77553View media item 77557


----------



## turkeyt

Hunted Wv. last two mornings. Difference as night and day. Yesterday they were cranking and one of my friends got one. This morning never heard a bird on the roost but heard 3 later on and worked a couple to no avail. There are some still hanging with hens and some not. Just have to find that one. Heat is keeping them lower in the woods and down in the hollows. Tough going with temps almost 90. Not seeing as many turkeys this season and most birds that are running together that I have seen are two year olds. Tough winter and hatches have thinned them down some in the woods. As I said before no shortage where there are grain bins and cattle and people feeding year round. The urban birds are thriving.


----------



## Snook

Called in birds past three hunts in Ashtabula Co. To my surprise quite a few jakes too. The older birds are finally starting to lose their hens.


----------



## Guest

Was out with a friend this morning and called in a jake. Heard a few other distant gobbles. I have seen and heard several jakes this season as well. Will be looking for them next year!  

I really think the cooler temperatures coming next week will help the season finish up well.


----------



## meats52

My son and I went out this morning and heard 3 gobbling on the roost about 200-250 yards away. When they flew down they were still gobbling. One of them headed away from us, I figured it was the boss gobbler with the hens, but the other two headed our way. Every time time I called they would answer. We saw them at about 80 yards and they didn't have any hens with them. They got to within 60 yards and wouldn't come any closer. It seemed like they wanted the decoy to come to them. They stayed there for about an hour and every so often I would call with my mouth call and they would answer but they just wouldn't come in any closer. My son and I have both killed turkeys at 50 yards with the guns we use but I just couldn't get these two to come in that extra few yards. We have a plan for tomorrow so we're going back to the same spot and hopefully we'll get a shot.


----------



## Guest

Meats...try backing off on the calling. Especially when you have them in sight. It doesn't take much calling for them to know right where you are. If they hear calling and don't see the hen they will just sit and display in an effort to make you show yourself. Once I think they are coming my way I call very sparingly...if at all...I want that turkey to come looking for me! Ideally, set up where you can't see very far...with a rise or break of a hill between you and him. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest

Ideally, set up where you can't see very far...with a rise or break of a hill between you and him.


----------



## meats52

Birddog37 said:


> Meats...try backing off on the calling. Especially when you have them in sight. It doesn't take much calling for them to know right where you are. If they hear calling and don't see the hen they will just sit and display in an effort to make you show yourself. Once I think they are coming my way I call very sparingly...if at all...I want that turkey to come looking for me! Ideally, set up where you can't see very far...with a rise or break of a hill between you and him.
> 
> Good Luck!


 I now they saw the decoy and I didn't call then. After about 20 minutes of them not coming any closer I did a few clucks with my mouth call to try to get them a little closer but they just wouldn't come in. I didn't have my jake decoy with me, but I'm going to take it tomorrow along with another hen decoy and see what happens. Hopefully they'll come in to beat up the jake so they can have the hens.


----------



## Snook

I would ditch the decoys. Call them from a different spot then today's spot. Sounds like their subordinate birds and may shy away from the decoys. Like Birddog said... Make them look for you. Do some soft yelps while their on the roost...if they gobble they hear you. Once they hit the ground cut it up with some excited yelping and cutting. If their coming your way a few more soft yelps and then watch for them. Sounds like those birds wanted to come yesterday but that decoy put the brakes on em'. Decoys tend to do that at times. Especially with subordinate birds. Good luck in the AM!


----------



## Guest

I apologize Meats I completely missed that you had a decoy out. Snook makes a great point about the decoy actually keeping them away. With the decoy in sight they were probably displaying trying to get her to close the last of the distance. I personally am not much of a fan of decoys. Like I said...I like to make them look for me!

I hope you got them today!


----------



## meats52

Birddog37 said:


> I apologize Meats I completely missed that you had a decoy out. Snook makes a great point about the decoy actually keeping them away. With the decoy in sight they were probably displaying trying to get her to close the last of the distance. I personally am not much of a fan of decoys. Like I said...I like to make them look for me!
> 
> I hope you got them today!


I didn't get out this morning. I forgot that today was mothers day and my son ,daughter and I were taking my wife and my mother out for breakfast. My son has to work day turn so we won't get back out until the weekend. I think I'll take your and Snooks advice and leave the decoys at home.


----------



## Bulldawg

Thanks Birddog37 , it was definitely a turkey I worked hard for . He ran me in circles this past week , I hunted that same bird 5 mornings and 2 evenings . I was able to call him in 4 times , but there was always an obstacle in the way . I changed gears a little bit , sat in a different spot , and gave him a different sound . But some advice for the other guys , calls and decoys aren't that important in my eyes . Being in his travel route and catching that gobbler right off the roost has been more effective this year for me than any other . Because as we all know being off 20yds from where that gobbler is gonna pass can leave you empty handed . The bird I shot was my biggest to date at 23lbs , 14" beard and 1 1/8" spurs . NO typo , yes his beard was 14" , the main part of it was 9" . But he had 2 strands that didn't wear out or break off and they were measurable. Couldn't believe it when I saw it . But good luck guys , with only a week left I hope you guys fill your tags !


























View attachment 185635
View attachment 185635


----------



## Guest

Awesome Bulldawg! That is something...those 14 inch strands on him!

Nice job....I always think you appreciate the ones you work really hard for more than others!


----------



## Snook

Good luck this last weekend fellows....turkeys for me have been workable. Their girlfriends are scarce up here in NE Ohio. May take a buddy out in the morning but must admit I'm getting a bit tired getting up at 430am....lol. Suppose to get rain around noon but if not we would be getting up about 9a!


----------

